
A popular sugar additive may have fueled the spread of 2 superbugs - DoreenMichele
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/a-popular-sugar-additive-may-have-fueled-the-spread-of-2-superbugs/ar-BBHQ6ls?li=BBnbfcL
======
timjqueenan
Doesn't surprise me considering that Cancer likes to feed on sugar.

